# Internet Explorer question



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

I am probably putting my level of computer ignorance on full display.....here goes....

My computer keeps getting slower and slower.......and frequently the screen "freezes" and I get a message..."not responding." (The eror messages all seem to involve IE.)

It is a laptop....Acer midel Aspire 3000. I have AVG anti-virus, Malwarebyte, and Super Anti-Spyware.

I logged on to You Tube, and I got a message that I have IE 7, and You Tube will not be supporting it much longer. There is a link to ugrade. I click on the link......and it is extolling the virtues of IE 9. There are several links on that page.......each one is bragging more and more about how wonderful IE 9. BUT........I could not find anywhere on that site a link to do the actual download!!!

Then....... on the radio today I caught the end of an interview with a supposed computer guru. He was saying that IE has a lot of problems, and they keep trying to patch things up, but the problems are not really solved. He was recommending that people switch to another browser such as Firefox or Chrome.

I am just wondering what I should do?????.....switch browsers??.....if so, which one do people seem to like best?????......or should I stay with IE????.....if so, how do I upgrade to IE 0??

Thanks for your suggestions......


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I heard this more and ore. Websites are giving up supporting the old IE7 They have to keep up with the latest PLUS keeping the older ones supported is no longer financially viable at this point in time.
So IE9 looks like websites will be wanting people to move up to. And some now are forcing people to move to the newest because they are no longer supporting the older versions.
Besides one should really have the latest one for more security etc.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

billooo2 said:


> It is a laptop....Acer midel Aspire 3000.


Yeah, well you're on the ragged edge if the computer's capabilities. The Aspire 3000 came with Sempron 2600+ & 2800+ processors. Those were 1.6 GHz Celeron-class processors, which aren't much good for anything except XP. That laptop also came stock with 256 mb of memory, so my guess is that most of your problem is lack of memory. Check that by right-clicking in the My Computer icon and selecting Properties. Look under Computer.

There are a few things you can do. Start by getting rid of AVG and replacing it with Avast Free. It's much easier on the processor.

Honestly though, with dual core processor laptops coming off corporate lease with eBay listings for them starting at under $150 delivered, it's time to think about another machine. Ultimately, that's what you're going to have to do anyway sooner or later.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Nevada said:


> Yeah, well you're on the ragged edge if the computer's capabilities. The Aspire 3000 came with Sempron 2600+ & 2800+ processors. Those were 1.6 GHz Celeron-class processors, which aren't much good for anything except XP. That laptop also came stock with 256 mb of memory, so my guess is that most of your problem is lack of memory. Check that by right-clicking in the My Computer icon and selecting Properties. Look under Computer.
> 
> There are a few things you can do. Start by getting rid of AVG and replacing it with Avast Free. It's much easier on the processor.
> 
> Honestly though, with dual core processor laptops coming off corporate lease with eBay listings for them starting at under $150 delivered, it's time to think about another machine. Ultimately, that's what you're going to have to do anyway sooner or later.


Thank you ......
It says that it has a 3100+ processor and 448MB of RAM.


What should I be looking for in my next laptop????

I use it mainly for word processing, e-mail, I hope to build a web site,.....and I occasionally watch documentary films ........

What are some 'specs' or features that I would want to make sure that I have???

Thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

billooo2 said:


> Thank you ......
> It says that it has a 3100+ processor and 448MB of RAM.


Yeah, 1/2 gig of memory just isn't going to do it with XP today. That used to be enough, but all of the updates and service packs have made XP require a minimum of 1 gig of memory.



billooo2 said:


> What should I be looking for in my next laptop????


Search at eBay for dual core processor laptops with 1 gig memory (it's easy to add more), Windows 7, priced between $100 and $150. Use this link to display those products.

Laptops Netbooks | eBay

This IBM/Lenovo model looks to be a good deal at $150 plus $16 shipping.

IBM Lenovo T60 Thinkpad Laptop 1.86GHz Dual Core 1GB 60GB New Copy Of Windows 7 882861277032 | eBay

I would add another gig of memory after buying it (1 gig memory should be under $10), but everything else looks good. Compared to what you have now that laptop will change your life. 

This Dell is also a nice laptop at $150, and already has 1.5 gb memory. Shipping is free.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-Latitu...87466058?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item2c65dbd24a


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Thank you for the information, and making the explanations understandable.......and thank you for th elinks to ebay.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree with Nevada, you don't have near enough memory -- 2 GB should be ok for XP but if you're going with a newer operating system (Vista or Win7) please don't get less than 4 GB

Do you know how to clear your temp files in IE7? that may help in the meantime.


----------

